#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  DAS ST-215

## PowerSound

Ziezo, hier de kasten.

Es zien deze zaterdag hoe ze op Labs presteren.
Ik was wel verwonderd dat ze intern totaal anders zijn dat op de PDF zelf.

http://www.dasaudio.com/soundproduct...s/te021-02.pdf

Voor de Pics :

http://www.powersound.be/lab/das/das.htm

----------


## Jurrie

Hoezo totaal anders dan?... mis ik iets?

ps. komt die kat nou los van de kast? Dacht dat het mid-hoog was  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jurrie

Van wat voor materiaal zijn die hoorns eigenlijk gemaakt? Kasten zien er goed uit!

----------


## PowerSound

Als je nu de huidige kast vergelijkt met de kast in de PDFfile, zijn de hoorns compleet anders; zoals de BR poort.

De kat deed aan gedetailleerde inspectie (niet meegeleverd).

De hoorn moet in glassfiber ofzo gemaakt zijn denk ik, en de kasten zijn oud en versleten (1999) maar intern perfect in orde.
Kent er iemand een goede manier om TAPIJT van de kaster af te halen, of firma die ze weer opfrist ?

----------


## Jurrie

stom  :Smile:  midden is inderdaad behoorlijk anders...

Als er hier op het forum niets uitkomt, zou ik gewoon even met DAS mailen/bellen.

----------


## sis

maw. Powersound , klinkt het niet of zo ?
sis

----------


## Mathijs

Is dit dan niet een latere serie of iets in die zin?
Zijn echt totaal anders. Hoorn voor laag/mid is geheel aangepast.
Geen BR poort. Dit zal een nadeel hebben op het rendement lijkt mij.

Zien er wel echt top uit. Ben benieuwd naar de sound.

Voor het verwijderen van tapijt zit er maar 1 ding op.
Er af trekken en dan met tapijt lijm verwijderaar (verdunner) de boel er af schrapen. Dit zijn blikken met een soort zuur. Na ff intrekken kan je de boel er zo af schrapen. Wel heel goed schuren daarna. alleen schoonmaken is niet genoeg. je lak zal hier niet op pakken.

suc6  :Smile:

----------


## PowerSound

Heb ze nog niet getest, kan pas vrijdag of zaterdag.

Dat die kasten niet op elkaar lijken dacht ik meer zodat het copieren moeilijker gaat. Zal eens naar DAS bellen.

Originele kasten zijn het wel zeker.

Een BR poort is wel aanwezig, kijk op de 4de foto, helemaal onderaan zie je een opening in de hoorn.

----------


## arie

hoi ik heb zelf ook twee van die st 215 kasten, gaan goed is wel aan te raden om er een flinke bak vermogen er achter te gooien 600w 4ohm hoog en mid minimaal 2x1000w 4ohm.je kunt ze het beste niet te laag crossen iniedergeval boven de 120hz of meer ander geeft de mid hoorn het niet weer en gaat die bijgeluiden geven.hoop voor je dat je er vier hebt anders houden ze je labs denk ik niet bij.met vier van die kasten en een delay stek kun je ongeveer 2500mensen in een feestent aan.wij hebben er zelf vier esw 1018 kasten per kant onder liggen met daarop 1 st215 en een direct ev topkastje voor de korte afstand.als je verder nog vragen hebt mag je me gerust mailen.
gr arjan
ps wij hebben hier bij ons in het dorp een tapijt boer zitten die onze kasten ook altijd stoffeerd

----------


## PowerSound

Ging ze op 90Hz crossen, zal wel zien zaterdag, heb enkele uurtjes dat ik kan testen, zou tot 120 kunnen lopen met de Labs.

Komen PL2 230 op Mid en PL2 218 op Highn zal wel best gaan. Ik heb er dus wel degelijk 4  :Smile:  

Ik weet nog alijd niet of ik ze ga weer opnieuwe stofferen of verven, zal nog nadenken. Hoeveel kost het om kast weer te laten stofferen ?

Nog iets Arie : Zien jouw kasten er ook zo vanbinnen ?

----------


## sis

Powersound , het lijkt me even afwachten hoe je ze gaat crossen ?

In ieder geval mag je zo stellen dat je met de PL2 reeks een topverterker hebt, ik bedoel dan ook TOP [^][^]

Ben benieuwd naar het resultaat, hopelijk voor jou bevalt het ?

sis

----------


## PowerSound

Krijg PL2's zaterdag binnen, en worden de avond zelf gebruikt, als het in orde is koop ik ze meteen. Perfect om te testen eigenlijk...

Arie, zien jouw ST215 er ook zo uit vanbinnen ?

----------


## Merijndj

tapijt:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/winkel/Ar...asp?id=CCM5005
of in grijs:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/winkel/Ar...asp?id=CCM5000
of website van de fabrikant:
http://www.pennfabrication.com/

ik hoop dat je hier wat aan hebt...

----------


## musicjohn

Ik wil dat zwarte katje wel hebben !!! Wat een poepie. [:X][:X][:X]
Graag nog wat extra foto´s per email van dit bijzondere dier!  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]

Sorry, maar ik ben totaal kattengek! [ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## theo

He hallo,
Powersound, ik heb ook van zulke st215, 4 stuks twee van bouwjaar 2002.
Die zien er uit zoals die van het das pdfile en de hoorn daarvan is van hout.
En ik heb twee uit 2000 en daar gaat vanavond nog de schroefmachine in om te kijken je hoort wel hoe die er uit zien.
Ik draai nu een dik jaar met een enkele en sinds kort met een dubbele set.Crossen niet te laag laten doorlopen vooral de 2"niet anders word het aggressief.
Gr

----------


## theo

Was ik alweer effe op de kop de vrachtwagen in.
Heb dus twee als het pdf file, en twee die er zo uitzien als de glasfiber hoorn die ook power heeft.
wij hadden al een klein en let wel klein verschil in geluid gehoord, dus hadden twee toppen verdeeld links een van bj 2002 en 2000.
en de anderekant ook probleem opgelost.
Ik denk dus dat er sinds twee jaar een nieuwe uitvoering is.
Nog effe wat kunnen die esw van jou arie die toppen wel bijhouden?
Wij hebben er vier st218 (bandpashoorns)onder,en denken erover om daar acht van te maken.

----------


## PowerSound

Hey,

Heb wat hevig gemaild met de dAS dealer in Belgie, en vanaf 2001 werd er een niewe houten serie uitgevoerd inderdaad.

De  Fiberglass serie werd aangestuurd met een CT4 processor, en een passieve EQ zit in de kasy ( op welke componenten weet ik nog niet ).

De nieuwere serie heeft dit niet, maar is in de CT2000 processor geintegreerd. Daarom misschien dat het anders klinkt.

Wat klinkt voor jou het best ? Schijnt dat ze niet veel verschillen (zou niet mogen).

----------


## theo

Powersound ik had eerst de lem dx 24 ertussen zitten maar op aanraden van de dealer zitten er nu ct 4 processoren tussen.
klingt beter als de lem en idd tussen de houten versie en de (glasfiber zal ik) maar zeggen, zit bijna geen verschil, zeker voor de leek niet waarneembaar.

----------


## PowerSound

Mja, zal toch eerst serieus die DriveRack gaan moeten instellen.

----------


## mikael

Zijn dit de oude kasten van HGL uit Tilburg?

----------


## MUSCOM

Het zijn inderdaad de oude kasten van HGL uit Tilburg die er aan de buitenkant nogal gehavend uit zien.
Heb nog 2 x ST 218 subs over !!
Even voor de goede volgorde volgens Dhr Garcia (DAS Valencia)

ST 215 met kunsstof hoorn geproduceerd tussen 1995 en 1999
Er zijn er een aantal in omloop die in 2000 uitgeleverd zijn die hebben op voorraad in het magazijn gestaan en in zijn in 2000 verkocht.
ST 215 af 2000 is met houten hoorn constructie. Van deze zijn er nog een aantal in het DAS grijs carpet uitgevoerd. Vanaf begin 2002 word de Carpet uitvoering niet meer geleverd.Van de ST bas series zijn er 3 verschillende gemaakt. De bas 218 bandpass hoorn waarvan je er altijd 2 per kant moet hebben omdat je een linker en rechter kast hebt
De ST 218 grijs carpet 1KW en de latere zwart uitgevoerde 1200 Watt versie.


D.a.s pas lekker !!!

----------


## mikael

Die heb ik 16 augustus ook nog een keer gehuurd, hiervan viel bij 1 zoaf en toe de driver uit.

----------


## MUSCOM

Zal nu niet meer gebeuren kasten zijn door Muscom nagekeken en Powersound knapt ze op !!

D.a.s. pas lekker.

----------


## sis

en , wat was het probleem ??

sis

----------


## Gast1401081

leuk, om 3200 watt op te geven zonder erbij te zeggen dat het een burst vermogen is ( korter dan bv 10 ms)
Bij 4 ohm mag er dus blijkbaar gewoon 115 V opstaan zonder dattie kapot gaat

----------


## mikael

Verder niet veel aandacht aan besteed het is een keer of 4 a 5 voorgekomen op heel de dag dat er 10sec geen geluid uit de 2" kwam. Maar het was maar 1 van de 4 kasten, je kon het in de zaal wel horen dat er zoaf en toe een stuk minder vermogen uit kwam. Volgens HGL gebeurde dit wel vaker, verder heeft het prima gedraait.

Overigens heb ik onder die 4 tops 6x ST-218 gebruikt

Powersound &gt;&gt; Wat heb je trouwens betaald voor die 4 tops?

----------


## theo

Hoe vinden jullie gebruikers van de DAS set het totaal geluid nu?
Ik heb zelf 2x st 215 en 2xst218 per kant.
Ben van mening dat ik te weinig laag heb en het hoog niet open en sprankelend klinkt.Heb toch de originele procs ct4 hangen.
Maar ga binnenkort eens stoeien met een spectrumanalyzer wat er mis gaat.En of ik misschien iets uit fase heb staan draadje ergens je weet nooit.
En een uitvallende driver kan van alles zijn, maar slecht contact in de speakon of in de ls draden lijkt mij meest voor de hand liggend.
Maar kan ook zijn dat spoeltje van de driver los is wanneer de driver warm word zet allu iets uit waardoor draad elkaar niet meer raakt.Als nu de spoel afkoelt is er wel weer contact.
Heb ik ook wel eens in magneet kleppen (service monteur witgoed).
Maar zit daar maar niet overin service van muscom is goed.

----------


## PowerSound

Heb verlede zaterdag mijn complete setup kunnen gebruiken, maar niet uitgebreid kunnen testen. Was outdoor en het begon SERIEUS HEVIG te regenen dus had ik andere zaken te doen...

Instelling was als volgt : 2 DAS ST215 + 2 LabHorns per kant.

QSC PL218 voor de 4 2"
QSC PL230 voor de 8 15"
QSC PL236 voor de 4 LabHorns (2*12")

De DriveRack PA werd snel als volgt ingesteld : 28Hz BW12 / 112Hz LR24 / 1.5KHz LR24
Delays ken ik niet meer van buiten.

Het klonk voor een eerste maal echt GEWELDIG goed, lekkere throw.
Spijtig genoeg waren er maar een 200man aanwezig, dus niet echt volluit kunnen gaan, op de QSC's tikkelde heeeeeeeeeel af en toe de -20dB.

Kregen hier de mannen van de IBGE dat we te luid speelde met hun SPLmeter, 110dB op 10meter op dat volume... Terug moeten trekken naar 95dB (signal lampjes flikkerden).

----------


## theo

Ben eruit het hoog was bij mij uit fase.
Had twee nieuwe kasten st 215,en de oudere eens opengemaakt kwam ik briefje tegen tweeters omgepoold.
Lekker dus ik al 3 keer naar een optreden met het hoog uit fase,maar goed probleeem opgelost ben nu wel benieuwd hoe het gaat klinken.
Weet hier iemand wat het nut is om tweeters om te polen?
B.v.d.

----------


## PowerSound

Heb gehoord van een andere DAS ST215 gebruiker dat alle componenten hun fases omgedraaid waren, dus niet alleen de tweeter.

----------


## theo

bij alle componenten kan ik me er nog iets bij voorstellen.
Maar alleeen de tweeter.
En powersound in beide kasten de oudere en de nieuwe zitten filters in het hoog.
Wel verschillend maar zijn er wel.
Gr.

----------


## MUSCOM

DAS filtert op de CT4 processor van mid naar hoog op 1250HZ en dat is vrij laag voor een Driver als je dan  1 driver in tegenfase hebt dan hoor je dat goed. Bedenk hoe lager de frequentie in tegenfase hoe beter je het gaat horen.  Klinkt het geluid trouwens anders met die CT4 ???

----------


## theo

Begrijp ik niet helemaal, als ik twee kasten naast elkaar stack een kast gewoon en een kast ernaast met de tweeter in tegenfase heft dit mekaar toch op of klopt dit niet?

----------


## arie

bij mij staan de hele kast ook uit fase is dit verstandig om weer om te wisselen?

----------


## frederik_

> citaat:_Geplaatst door theo_
> 
> Ben eruit het hoog was bij mij uit fase.
> Had twee nieuwe kasten st 215,en de oudere eens opengemaakt kwam ik briefje tegen tweeters omgepoold.
> Lekker dus ik al 3 keer naar een optreden met het hoog uit fase,maar goed probleeem opgelost ben nu wel benieuwd hoe het gaat klinken.
> Weet hier iemand wat het nut is om tweeters om te polen?
> B.v.d.



Hoi Theo,

Ze kunnen de tweeter uit fase hebben gezet, doordat bij het crossoverpunt de 2 weergevers precies uit fase staan. Je hebt hierbij dus in de weergavekarakteristiek op het cross-overpunt een volledige demping. 
Aangezien je dat niet wil zetten ze vaak de tweeter in tegenfase (dus eigenlijk weer in fase).

Groeten

----------


## theo

Hallo,
Ja dat zou idd kunnen,maarik wist dus niet dat de tweeters uit fase stonden.koop er twee nieuwe kasten bij waar dat dus niet mee is gebeurd,en krijg een slecht dof geluid.
Heb het nu wel opgelost maar heb de hele zomer lopen draaien,klooien met geluid om het goed te krijgen niet wetende dat dit het geval zou zijn.
Bedankt voor de reacties.

----------


## LJ_jacob

nu we toch over DAS bezig zijn, weet iemand het verschil tussen de CT-4 en de CT-3 ??
groetejs
JAcob

p.s. er is ook een dubbele glijbaan versie van de ST 218

----------


## PowerSound

ik ken verschil tussen CT-4 en CT-2000.

En die andere vraag begrijp ik niet.

----------


## LJ_jacob

> citaat:_Geplaatst door MUSCOM_
> 
> Het zijn inderdaad de oude kasten van HGL uit Tilburg die er aan de buitenkant nogal gehavend uit zien.
> Heb nog 2 x ST 218 subs over !!
> Even voor de goede volgorde volgens Dhr Garcia (DAS Valencia)
> 
> ST 215 met kunsstof hoorn geproduceerd tussen 1995 en 1999
> Er zijn er een aantal in omloop die in 2000 uitgeleverd zijn die hebben op voorraad in het magazijn gestaan en in zijn in 2000 verkocht.
> ST 215 af 2000 is met houten hoorn constructie. Van deze zijn er nog een aantal in het DAS grijs carpet uitgevoerd. Vanaf begin 2002 word de Carpet uitvoering niet meer geleverd.Van de ST bas series zijn er 3 verschillende gemaakt. De bas 218 bandpass hoorn waarvan je er altijd 2 per kant moet hebben omdat je een linker en rechter kast hebt
> ...

----------


## Gast1401081

Omdat het hoorntje voor de driver zit heb je wat meer looptijd, en daarom wil een hoogdriver met een fasetester wel eens uit fase LIJKEN te staan, maar doet dit dus eigenlijk niet, zeg maar een meetfout die je verneukt. Meet maar eens na met een smaart, meelisse of sim.

----------


## theo

Dit is een topic van alweer 2 jaar geleden.
Heb de st 215s verkocht vond ze veelste agressief en een vervelend middengebied hebben.Waarschijnlijk door de dubbel 15 overgaand in een 2inch driver hoorngeladen,vooral in de kleinere zalen tenten was t naar mijn idee niet goed te krijgen.
Heb dus de 4 st 215s vervangen door 4 rf 212 dubbel 12 2inch k8 driver en een compressiedriver.
Het resultaat is dat het een stuk frisser klinkt, en niet dat tunnel geluid maar zal ik maar zeggen.
Voor grote tenten komt er nu compact 2 bij.

----------


## LJ_jacob

er ging even wat fout
Dit topic is inderdaad al erg oud, maar om nou voor zo'n klein vraagje een nieuw topic te openen vond ik een beetje dubbel als het ook hier kan.





> citaat:_Geplaatst door MUSCOM_
> 
> Van de ST bas series zijn er 3 verschillende gemaakt. De bas 218 bandpass hoorn waarvan je er altijd 2 per kant moet hebben omdat je een linker en rechter kast hebt
> De ST 218 grijs carpet 1KW en de latere zwart uitgevoerde 1200 Watt versie.



er zijn toch 3 verschillende constructieversies dan?? bandpasshoorn, gevouwen hoorn EN een dubbele glijbaan..??
of haal ik nu dingen door elkaar?

iemand nog het verschil tussen ct3 en ct4?
adioss
Jacob

----------


## arie

ct 3 processor is voor de kleinere systemen van das ct 4 is voor het "oude" st2000 systeem.Wij hebben twee st 215 van Theo over gekocht en zijn hier zeer content mee.Komt kwa folume toch zeker bij, bijfoorbeeld eaw kf750 in de buurt, kwa klank natuurlijk niet marja die kf750 zijn dan ook 3 keer zo duur.Gr arie

----------


## LJ_jacob

gewoon andere x-over-frequenties dus?
zo ja, welke?

----------


## theo

Ja inderdaad ze gaan retehard.
voor disco zoals jullie doen waarschijnlijk wel prima ik was niet helemaal tevreden in de kleinere zalen, maar daar zijn ze dus ook niet zo geschikt voor.
Ben blij dat jullie er tevreden mee zijn kom nog wel eens luisteren.
gr theo

----------


## djfrenko

arie en ik hebben afgelopen zaterdag nog een bandje laten spelen op 1 enkele st215 per kant met 2 rcf basjes eronder in een klein cafetje vond de klank echt niet slecht alleen de spreiding is wat minder maar wanneer je de kasten iets meer naar het midden richt dan valt dat ook nog wel mee. wat me alleen wel opvalt maar dat zal met al het hoorngeladen spul wel zo zijn dat als het hard moet in tenten enzo er aan de voorkant geen muziek van te maken is meer een stoot geluid wat op je af komt dus vandaar altijd ff een nearfill topje voor het podium.

----------


## theo

das mooi maar inderdaad de balans zoeken met deze kasten is best lastig,in grote tenten 10 st218 daar 4 st215s en 2rf212s als infill.
dan is nog wel lang schuiven hoogte bepalen voordat het acceptabel is.
ook omdat je zit met je 2inch driver in het midden van je kast.
mocht je te hoog zitten gaan ze achteraan kapot van het hoog.
Blijft lastig 1 topje st215 is volgens mij qua spreiding onmogelijk.
maar ik kom eens luisteren als ik in de buurt ben, ben meer als benieuwd.
groeten

----------


## djfrenko

ja kom gerust eens langs. ik heb nog wel een aantal fototje van afgelopen zaterdag op onze site staan (www.moving-melodies.nl) van het geluid voorzien van een bandje ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat we de set naast het podium hadden staan en dus fatsoenlijk naar binnengedraaid als je de set voor het podium zet is het inderdaad onmogelijk qua spreiding maar zo was het redelijk te doen viel me niet tegen groeten Frank P.S. reageer aub niet op de blauwe en rooie microfoon kabels want dat was ff niet anders.

----------

